# Snowboarding...In College?



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the exact line of thinking that brought me to University of Montana, Missoula...Snowbowl is only 20 mins away...not sure how they rate for engineering though


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Colorado Springs fucking sucks. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

College passes are cheap usually. At least they are on the east coast. You can schedule all your classes on two days a week...or take only early classes that no one else rushes to sign up for. I used a combo of both strategies over my 4 years.

I cant speak to west coast schools but RPI (Rensselaer Polytech) is equidistant to Stratton, Mt Snow, Gore and Whiteface (2 hrs) so you could be on the mountain by noon to 12:30 everyday. For weekends Its maybe 6 hours to Sunday River and Killington. Slightly longer to Jay Peak. And RPI has decent Div 1 hockey to boot. 

Maybe its something you want to do for a career. Doesnt Colorado St have a ski/snowboard industry program? Not sure if resort mgmt is a good career path with global climate change and all...but it should get you to 65.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

TopThriller said:


> Hey all, Im getting to that point where i'm starting to look at colleges and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions. I really want to snowboard in college, hopefully 2+ days a week. I've been looking all around and have found some good schools with relatively low Out-of-state tuition.
> 
> Major: Engineering (mechanical, electrical, or computer, not sure yet)
> GPA: 3.8
> ...


Take Minnesota off the list. :thumbsdown: We don't even have mountains:laugh: My wife is from Montana and I love it out there.

Seriously though, go to the school that is the best choice for your education, future employment and post school earning potential. Snowboarding will take care of itself if you think about those things first. Good luck.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

What about the University of Utah? 

Its a pretty good school all around and the access to multiple mountains cannot be beat.

I currently attend a dental school in SLC and the main reason I applied here was to snowboard.....

SLC is an interesting place, probably not the best place for night life, but if you love to board, I cant see a better place.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I have looked at utah. Id KILL to go there, but their outofstate tuition is so dam high. 37000 total cost a year i think. :/.


----------



## mike2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Add U of Nevada, Reno to your list.The engineering program here is ranked pretty high among public institutions and Tahoe is only 40 minutes away. 

I'm a mech engineer student and have gotten around 40 days this season. Tahoe was the final reason for why I decided on UNR


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats a bummer. 

I only suggested the Univeristy of Utah because its actually a good school academically and its close proximity to multiple mountains. 

From the schools you listed, Im not familiar with how they are academically.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Oregon State --> Bend, OR --> Mt. Bachelor
Lewis and Clark --> Portland, OR --> Mt. Hood
Western Washington University --> Bellingham, WA --> Mt. Baker
University of Puget Sound (I went here, expensive though) --> Tacoma, WA --> Crystal and Stephens Pass
University of Washington --> Seattle, WA --> Same as above

East coast: University of Vermont --> Burlington, VT --> Jay peak and some others
University of Maine at Farmington, ME --> Farmington, ME (kinda nowhere) --> Sugarloaf

Choosing a place based on where you can ride is not a bad idea, as long as the school has a good program that you are interested in. I chose the University of Puget Sound, because it has an amazing science program and it 1:45 from Crystal and 2ish to Stephens Pass. And for a long weekend, Baker or Hood are only 3 to 4 hours away. You have a great GPA, so getting scholarships is totally possible. Keep that in mind. I had deans list and one for science, so for a few years I had 10 grand off my $40,000/year education. Then I realized how much better the ganja was on the west coast and lost my Dean's list scholarship... but hey, I was having a GREAT time!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're going into ME, you're not going to keep above a 3.0 very easily taking too much time away from studying. At least that's my experience so far. I have a 31 ACT. 28 in math & 30 in science. My study habits aren't the best and my grades reflect that. Granted it's easier at some schools than others. But you're going to be taking approx 16 hrs a semester for a 4 year plan. The way I've been going it'll take me 4 1/2 years.

My dream job: cableway (aka chairlift) engineer. Planning on moving to mountains ASAP after school. Doubt I'll settle down in the Rocky's, but I want to live there for a while.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> the exact line of thinking that brought me to University of Montana, Missoula...Snowbowl is only 20 mins away...not sure how they rate for engineering though


Ill look into it, thanks!


linvillegorge said:


> Colorado Springs fucking sucks. That's all I have to say about that.


Advice noted.



mike2112 said:


> Add U of Nevada, Reno to your list.The engineering program here is ranked pretty high among public institutions and Tahoe is only 40 minutes away.
> 
> I'm a mech engineer student and have gotten around 40 days this season. Tahoe was the final reason for why I decided on UNR


Thats awesome! Living near Tahoe would be sweet. 40 days a year sounds perfect, Ill look into it!


BigmountainVMD said:


> Oregon State --> Bend, OR --> Mt. Bachelor
> Lewis and Clark --> Portland, OR --> Mt. Hood
> Western Washington University --> Bellingham, WA --> Mt. Baker
> University of Puget Sound (I went here, expensive though) --> Tacoma, WA --> Crystal and Stephens Pass
> ...


Thanks for the list man, appreciate it. A lot of those schools seem interesting. I've been looking at all the schools out-of-state only scholorships and some of them are pretty big. At Boise I can get instate tuition automatically, which would be nice, and my parents would love me. I too, would like to see how great the ganja is out west:laugh:


KansasNoob said:


> If you're going into ME, you're not going to keep above a 3.0 very easily taking too much time away from studying. At least that's my experience so far. I have a 31 ACT. 28 in math & 30 in science. My study habits aren't the best and my grades reflect that. Granted it's easier at some schools than others. But you're going to be taking approx 16 hrs a semester for a 4 year plan. The way I've been going it'll take me 4 1/2 years.
> 
> My dream job: cableway (aka chairlift) engineer. Planning on moving to mountains ASAP after school. Doubt I'll settle down in the Rocky's, but I want to live there for a while.


Dang.... sounds rough. I'm trying to get some of my freshman college classes out of the way in HS. Ill have 5 AP classes by senior year, which hopefully will lighten the load a bit. Thanks for the advice.

Also, I've thought about becoming a chairlift engineer also. It would be such a sweet job. Plus it's working on what we love. It seems sort of random though, do you know how many chairlift engineers there actually are?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Good call on the AP classes. I took a few, but was kinda slacking and the only thing I tested out of was a chemistry class. I really wished I could have tested out of Biology, Physics and French. I was a molecular bio major, but Physics and that damn language requirement haunted me until Junior/Senior year.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

TopThriller said:


> Hey all, Im getting to that point where i'm starting to look at colleges and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions. I really want to snowboard in college, hopefully 2+ days a week. I've been looking all around and have found some good schools with relatively low Out-of-state tuition.
> 
> Major: Engineering (mechanical, electrical, or computer, not sure yet)
> GPA: 3.8
> ...


as much as it pains me to say this...because I go to BSU, if you are going for a ME degree I have heard the U of I school is better known for that. And schweitzer is pretty close. 

Hopefully the weather pattern improves next winter because the last 2 years the snowfall and winter weather has been absolute shit!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

TopThriller said:


> Dang.... sounds rough. I'm trying to get some of my freshman college classes out of the way in HS. Ill have 5 AP classes by senior year, which hopefully will lighten the load a bit. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Also, I've thought about becoming a chairlift engineer also. It would be such a sweet job. Plus it's working on what we love. It seems sort of random though, do you know how many chairlift engineers there actually are?


I have no idea how many. I just think it would be fun. "hmm, not sure if I like the way this new lift is running, better ride the lift line again to make sure it's ok..." :laugh:

If you're dedicated enough you'll get through it. Physics is the class to master, Calc is harder for me than Physics though.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> I have no idea how many. I just think it would be fun. "hmm, not sure if I like the way this new lift is running, better ride the lift line again to make sure it's ok..." :laugh:
> 
> If you're dedicated enough you'll get through it. Physics is the class to master, Calc is harder for me than Physics though.


I actually liked physics... until they started using calculus in it...


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Cal (Berkeley)? The out-of-state tuition is a little higher than what you want to spend but it's a world-class engineering program and you're not very far from all the Tahoe resorts. You might not be as close as Reno, but it's a trade-off I think. I had plenty of friends that went to school there that spent plenty of days in the Tahoe area, and if you get an Epic Local pass you'll be set.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

How is the university of Utah's business school? Good reputation?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> East coast: University of Vermont --> Burlington, VT --> Jay peak and some others
> University of Maine at Farmington, ME --> Farmington, ME (kinda nowhere) --> Sugarloaf
> 
> Choosing a place based on where you can ride is not a bad idea, as long as the school has a good program that you are interested in. I chose the University of Puget Sound, because it has an amazing science program and it 1:45 from Crystal and 2ish to Stephens Pass. And for a long weekend, Baker or Hood are only 3 to 4 hours away. You have a great GPA, so getting scholarships is totally possible. Keep that in mind. I had deans list and one for science, so for a few years I had 10 grand off my $40,000/year education. Then I realized how much better the ganja was on the west coast and lost my Dean's list scholarship... but hey, I was having a GREAT time!


He kinda stole my answer. I'm currently at work....bored as f*** so I looked this up.

For engineering programs Univ of Vermont ranks #126 in colleges but like#4 or #5 (I may have miscounted) in schools nearby popular resorts. Its about 45-50 minutes away from Stowe (considered by many one of if not the BEST in the East), Sugarbush And Smugglers Notch. And about an hour and a half from Jay Peak (best glades in the East).

But you can review this list of engineering programs, rankings, locations and tuitions

Best Engineering School Rankings | Engineering Program Rankings | US News


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

I did undergrad at UVM and later graduate school at Washington (neither in engineering though).

I think the latter is a really good option to balance educational (and later job) opportunities with being able to get your shred on regularly. It's super easy to head up to Alpental/Snoqualmie on off days or for night missions during the week and as previously mentioned, Crystal, Stevens and Baker are all within reasonable distances on the weekends. 

Heading further afield you've also got Whistler up in BC and then Hood down in Oregon.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Tuan209 said:


> Thats a bummer.
> 
> I only suggested the Univeristy of Utah because its actually a good school academically and its close proximity to multiple mountains.


For engineering it's Utah State or bust, and it's not even close. Logan is a pretty cheap place to live, but if you think SLC nightlife is bad Logan will depress you. Beaver Mountain is about 30 minutes from campus, and as fun a little resort as it is they just don't get that much snow. Snow Basin is probably an hour, BCC/LCC stuff is probably more like 2 hours.

So, if they're looking for engineering they need to go to USU. The problem is USU is not in Salt Lake. Another Colorado option would be Colorado School of Mines. Pretty well respected and in Denver.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Colorado Springs fucking sucks. That's all I have to say about that.


+1 

It really is a truly awful place, don't do it. 
I thought this needed confirmed, again.

I think Montana or Utah wins for you. 

South Dakota School of Mining and Technology (SDSMT) in Rapid City, S.D is also a great engineering school. 
40 min drive to Terry Peak, small mtn but 1000vert with 3 high speed quads, the Park will hopefully get better, fun rails and boxes but the jumps suck. Black Hills are a good time in the summer as well. 

I grew up in that area, so I guess I'll advertise. haha.


----------



## Hose91 (Feb 10, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> +1
> 
> It really is a truly awful place, don't do it.
> I thought this needed confirmed, again.


OK, I'll bite. What makes C-Springs truly awful? I've got no dog in this fight, but I've been there (long ago). Mostly just curious as to what evoked 2 such strong opinions. Seems like a decent sized town, near Denver. College options might be a bit limited. 

As for OP, I just came back from the US Collegiate Snowsports National Championships in Sun Valley, and 3 schools stood out, Rocky Mountain College, Sierra Nevada College, and Colorado Western States (in Gunnison, not sure of the exact name). 

Not engineering schools, probably, but seemed like they had well developed snowsports programs in general, and were well located for that. Just a thought, not an endorsement. 

I got my Mech Eng degree from the Naval Academy 20 years ago, and looking back I'd say that book learned eng is mostly the same at any school that offers a program. What would break a program out for me (when my boys start looking) is the lab/practical application facilities, it's proximity to internship opportunities, and relationships the school may have with the fields you're interested in (aviation, nuclear, naval architecture, civil, etc). 

Good luck, exciting times, for sure!


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Treegreen said:


> So, if they're looking for engineering they need to go to USU. The problem is USU is not in Salt Lake. Another Colorado option would be Colorado School of Mines. Pretty well respected and in Denver.


I've looked at utah state. It's like 80-90% mormon or something. Not sure how I would fit in. (Don't have anything against mormons). I've also looked at (and toured) school of mines. Sweet school but WAYYY to expensive, just like every school in CO .


MarshallV82 said:


> South Dakota School of Mining and Technology (SDSMT) in Rapid City, S.D is also a great engineering school.
> 40 min drive to Terry Peak, small mtn but 1000vert with 3 high speed quads, the Park will hopefully get better, fun rails and boxes but the jumps suck. Black Hills are a good time in the summer as well.
> 
> I grew up in that area, so I guess I'll advertise. haha.


Ill look into it! South Dakota seems like and odd place to go but heck right now Ill go anywhere to get out of the southern midwest.


Hose91 said:


> As for OP, I just came back from the US Collegiate Snowsports National Championships in Sun Valley, and 3 schools stood out, Rocky Mountain College, Sierra Nevada College, and Colorado Western States (in Gunnison, not sure of the exact name).
> 
> Not engineering schools, probably, but seemed like they had well developed snowsports programs in general, and were well located for that. Just a thought, not an endorsement.
> 
> Good luck, exciting times, for sure!


Checked all those, no engineering:/ I definitely want to go into engineering, no doubt. 


Does anybody know anything about Montana State in Bozeman?? I can get a fairly good garunteed scholorship there ($7,500 a year) if I raise my ACT 1 pt. With that the total cost a year is right around $20k. Also, Bridger bowl is 30 min away and Big Sky is only an hour away! I can't even imagine having such a huge ski place that close. Seems like a cool little town with some amazing scenery. 

If anyone has more advice I'd love to hear it, thanks!


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha my brother is going to a community college up in Mammoth pretty much just for skiing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Bozeman is great..frikkn beautiful, cool people, outdoor activities 24/7/365...they got a 40"+ dump in 2 days this year, I was tempted to go over, but we had 24, so...

I go a couple times a year in summer to bring work to a gallery we have there...great food, great microbreweries, never too hot...there's a super music/art fest there in summer, Sweet Pea, big fun

I have a lot of friends who went to school there who loved it...back in the day you would start gathering proof of living there so you could qualify for in-state tuition by your second year, don't know if it still works like that...

It's about 6 hours from here, probably 5 from Glacier Natl Park, which IMO is the most beautiful place in the US, maybe the world

I can go on and on but...it's rad

Ask away if there's something specific....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado Springs is not the worst place in the world. I have several friends who live there. It is 2 + hours from the ski areas though. Look at Denver (still 90 minutes) or better yet Durango or Gunnison. Fort Lewis and Western State university. If they have your program. Washington suggestions are excellent. Utah and Montana are great ideas too. Colorado can be good but honestly you need to get out of the front range schools and head west in this state.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> If you're going into ME, you're not going to keep above a 3.0 very easily taking too much time away from studying. At least that's my experience so far. I have a 31 ACT. 28 in math & 30 in science. My study habits aren't the best and my grades reflect that. Granted it's easier at some schools than others. But you're going to be taking approx 16 hrs a semester for a 4 year plan. The way I've been going it'll take me 4 1/2 years.


Or any engineering program (not sure about industrial though).

Undergrad engineering is a ton of work and studying. It is a lot harder than high school.

the very first semester is where they start weeding out people, the ones that can't survive then go onto an easier major with much less homework....

I don't miss those days buried in homework.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Thought I'd check back in with you guys. I recently visited Montana State at Bozeman and I'm speechless. The college is awesome, not to big, not to small. The engineering building is awesome too, the workshops and labs compare to Missouri Institute of Science & Tech, which is a very impressive engineering school. While we were there we visited Bridger Bowl, Big Sky, and Yellowstone. Its insane thinking that only 15 min away is a resort that has tons of trails and a 2000' vertical. Big difference coming from 300' vert and 12 trails lol. My parents are sold, big time, they are even thinking about moving there for retirement! I just hope finances work out and I get the scholorships I need. Also, If I pass my AP tests next year, Ill have around 23 credits at Montana, which is almost a semester and a half. I then could try to take more classes fall semester and less spring semester to really get some good boarding time in.

I am still looking at Boise, but by the looks of Montana, Im not sure if I'll visit the college or not.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

good on ya man..you'll love it

(ps...boise can't touch Boz for the ppl, the town, the scene,the mountain, the proximity....anything)(no idea about the college tho, i'm talking about the important stuff, lol)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Montana State, is one of my daughter's top considerations; she has been out there several times, one of her bbf's does school there; she noted skiing was meh...not enough snow and too flat...though there were some bc stashes to be had...but she's coming off baker.


----------

